# CBS All Access?



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Any word on a CBS app for TiVo? I love my TiVo and would prefer not to buy another box just to watch Star Trek.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'd like to see this as well. But it's up to CBS, and given that TiVo has less then a million subscribers we're probably not a big draw for the OTT apps developers.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would be shocked if this were a CBS decision, I would think they would create APIs and an interface that any provider (Roku, Amazon, Apple, smart TVs, and even TiVo) could write an app for.

Is it really up to CBS to write an app for every platform? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

That's the way all providers do it. Neither TiVo nor Roku nor Amazon nor ... etc ... write their own apps. They provide the framework and services write apps for them. CBS would have to provide the app just like all of the rest of them do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo uses the Samsung smart TV HTML5 API, so it doesn't take a lot of extra work port to TiVo if they have a smart TV app. But it still requires some QC so I'm sure some developers consider it more trouble then it's worth.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> I would be shocked if this were a CBS decision, I would think they would create APIs and an interface that any provider (Roku, Amazon, Apple, smart TVs, and even TiVo) could write an app for.
> 
> Is it really up to CBS to write an app for every platform? That doesn't make much sense.


It makes sense in that the provider of the streaming video (CBS) is the one motivated to make sure the app they write allows streaming, but not recording. If CBS were to only provide an API, a DVR developer could/would write the app so that the stream was saved to disk for high-quality trick-play features, if for no other reason.

For this reason, I imagine there is also connection authentication and/or encryption code in the app to foil someone reverse engineering it to record the stream.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thom said:


> It makes sense in that the provider of the streaming video (CBS) is the one motivated to make sure the app they write allows streaming, but not recording. If CBS were to only provide an API, a DVR developer could/would write the app so that the stream was saved to disk for high-quality trick-play features, if for no other reason.
> 
> For this reason, I imagine there is also connection authentication and/or encryption code in the app to foil someone reverse engineering it to record the stream.


I don't really know why the CBS app would be any different from any of the streaming apps already available, Netflix, HBO, Vudo, Hulu, Amazon, etc. I can watch UltraViolet on TiVo even.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> I don't really know why the CBS app would be any different from any of the streaming apps already available, Netflix, HBO, Vudo, Hulu, Amazon, etc. I can watch UltraViolet on TiVo even.


Do we know who wrote those apps? My understanding is that the streaming source company is involved with the box maker in bringing these apps to the box.

https://www.quora.com/Does-Netflix-make-its-own-apps-for-every-streaming-device


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

It's up to CBS to create the APP. You can easily see this for Apple TV, where the Apps get sent to Apple for review before they then get posted in the App store. This is HULU App's, and HBO App's and everyone else. Apple is NOT writing their App's. For one thing, if they did, they would look Similar, like on the AppleTV3 and older and even then Apple didn't write them. The ROKU is the same as is the same for everyone else. They're going to create their app's first on the most popular streaming devices and then work their way down until they don't have the money to spend for small platforms. TIVO is a Small platform. Hell even Smart TV's is a much larger platform for them.

I just signed up for DirectTVNow service. I signed up for the 3 month deal where they throw in a free 32 gig AppleTV 4. Then you cancel and you now have for for cheaper. I think it works out to $105. I think they have a 1 month deal for a free Amazon Fire Stick also. Instead of complaining to TIVO for things they don't have much control over and waiting around forever, there's other options. Streaming Boxes are pretty cheap. You can get a Amazon Fire Stick for $39.99 and it comes with a Remote, or you can use their App. (Currently out of stock until Dec 27th!!!) WOW, must be selling like hotcakes.
You really can't afford that? You may have bigger issues. 

Neither ROKU, Apple, Google, Microsoft, Sony's, Tivo, etc have anything to do with making a App for any of these company's including Amazon, HULU+, Netflix, HBO, CBSNow, SlingTV, DirectTVNow, etc ,etc, etc. That makes zero sense. Really think about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

With the new Star Trek Series coming ONLY on CBS all access, I would think everyone will someday be jumping up an down saying. TIVO and CBS please add it. I need my Star Trek.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Contact CBS.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

ScottChez2 said:


> With the new Star Trek Series coming ONLY on CBS all access, I would think everyone will someday be jumping up an down saying. TIVO and CBS please add it. I need my Star Trek.


 No they just rev up there Apple TV or Roku. Either one can be had as a refurb and they are not expensive. Your Tivo will still have plenty to do as a DVR.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> No they just rev up there Apple TV or Roku. Either one can be had as a refurb and they are not expensive. Your Tivo will still have plenty to do as a DVR.


"Cheap"

I'm glad it's cheap for you, but for me it's a deal breaker on top of the CBS All Access fee of $6/mo. We have 4 kids and a budget, I can't justify that much expense for one show. My TiVo can connect to almost every other service, saying 'buy an apple tv or roku' is a non-starter.

Plus, this is a TiVo forum.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Adam1115 said:


> "Cheap"
> 
> I'm glad it's cheap for you, but for me it's a deal breaker on top of the CBS All Access fee of $6/mo. We have 4 kids and a budget, I can't justify that much expense for one show. My TiVo can connect to almost every other service, saying 'buy an apple tv or roku' is a non-starter.
> 
> Plus, this is a TiVo forum.


I certainly get there is a limit to what can be allotted for watching TV. I'm guessing if about $25 is too much for your budget to get A Roku 2 then the $6 a month would be also on the Tivo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Contact CBS.


Agreed, this is CBS screwing over everyone to force use of a service that folks aren't buying otherwise. Few people want to pay separately for every streaming channel.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> My TiVo can connect to almost every other service, saying 'buy an apple tv or roku' is a non-starter.


If you can't afford to pay $20 for a month of Sling TV and get a free Roku stick that retails for $50, don't know what to tell you. Could be $15 with the Amex $5 off of $15 offer for sling.com purchases (have to add offer to an Amex card). Cancel Sling service after you get the stick.

Even less reason for Tivo to care about the stupid CBS access crap.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> If you can't afford to pay $20 for a month of Sling TV and get a free Roku stick that retails for $50, don't know what to tell you. Could be $15 with the Amex $5 off of $15 offer for sling.com purchases (have to add offer to an Amex card). Cancel Sling service after you get the stick.
> 
> Even less reason for Tivo to care about the stupid CBS access crap.


Who said I can't afford it?  I said I can't justify the expense for one single TV show.

I'm saying, there's only so much I'm willing to spend on a separate service just to watch a single TV show.

Am I go going to spend TWENTY DOLLARS a month for a crappy DVR-less service that duplicates my cable for a 'free' Roku? Hell no.

Am I going to spend $50 on a Roku to watch one SHOW? NO! And where are these $20 HD Certified refurbished Rokus? It appears a roku stick is abour $40 on amazon.

I'm BARELY willing to spend $6/mo for this single show, adding more hassle and expense means I'm not interested. Their loss. No sweat off my back. I think it's dumb to expect people to pay a monthly fee and buy a separate STB to watch a new show. I suspect very few will be willing to do that.

Maybe I'm wrong? :shrug:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You go, guy!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree that it is complete B.S. for CBS to have one show they are only going to provide via their streaming service. If I were one of their local affiliates I would be very upset about this and honestly traditional Pay TV providers should also be unhappy. 

In fact I will go further and say everyone should refuse to sub to this service and makes sure it fails.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Totally agree - I will not sub. Saw this week that CBS will be premiering a "The Good Wife" sequel ("The Good Fight") on broadcast for the first ep only on Feb 19. The rest will be streaming-only on All Access.
We were big fans of Good Wife, but this is too much, especially for cable subs.
Maybe if CBS rebates a good portion of my re-transmission fees ...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Am I go going to spend TWENTY DOLLARS a month for a crappy DVR-less service that duplicates my cable for a 'free' Roku? Hell no.
> Am I going to spend $50 on a Roku to watch one SHOW? NO! And where are these $20 HD Certified refurbished Rokus? It appears a roku stick is abour $40 on amazon.


You have a reading comprehension issue, so check what I posted again - it's $20 for a Roku stick with a one-month sub to Sling TV (could be $15 with an Amex card). You CANCEL THE SERVICE after you get the stick. Go to sling.com and see for yourself, they even let you cancel online directly from your account so you don't have to talk to anyone. And yeah that stick is $40-50 everywhere else, so I'm just trying to give OP or anyone else a cheap way to watch this show if you REALLY want it.

But I agree with others that there's no way anyone should sign up for CBS Access when they try to gin up an exclusive like this. Whether it's on Tivo or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Whether it's on Tivo or not is irrelevant.


Yes you've made that opinion clear. It is relevant to me, I don't want a roku even with all of your workarounds. If CBS All Access were available, I would subscribe. Since it isn't, I won't.

It's really that simple. You can argue and insult all you want, I'm very comfortable with my decision and opinion. I'm not the only one...


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I might have considered subscribing if All Access didn't have commercials, but since it does (I tried their free trial) and there's no way of avoiding or fast forwarding through them I'm saying no, even if they have a new Trek series.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

randian said:


> I might have considered subscribing if All Access didn't have commercials, but since it does (I tried their free trial) and there's no way of avoiding or fast forwarding through them I'm saying no, even if they have a new Trek series.


They now have a commercial free option, but it costs $4 extra bucks a month.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'd like to see this as well. But it's up to CBS, and given that TiVo has less then a million subscribers we're probably not a big draw for the OTT apps developers.


CBS All Access only has 1.2 million subscribers themselves.

CBS Streaming Service Tops 1.2 Million-Subscribers


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

While I agree I would not subscribe to All Access for one show, the point is being missed of what is happening. The sequel would never have seen the light of day if not for being carried online only. CBS is preparing for exactly what Netflix and Amazon are doing. They both have popular shows now but likely none of them would have ever been produced if it had to be on traditional TV - maybe exception of Grand Tour. CBS recognizes they can produce shows that will produce revenue that wouldn't otherwise exist. I am guessing this is the first of more to come, and the only reason to air the first episode on traditional TV is to draw attention to it. In addition All Access is geared for those who do not subscribe to traditional TV and want the CBS programming so adding an online only show is both a bonus and first step in making All Access more than just CBS network programming.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> While I agree I would not subscribe to All Access for one show, the point is being missed of what is happening. The sequel would never have seen the light of day if not for being carried online only. CBS is preparing for exactly what Netflix and Amazon are doing. They both have popular shows now but likely none of them would have ever been produced if it had to be on traditional TV - maybe exception of Grand Tour. CBS recognizes they can produce shows that will produce revenue that wouldn't otherwise exist. I am guessing this is the first of more to come, and the only reason to air the first episode on traditional TV is to draw attention to it. In addition All Access is geared for those who do not subscribe to traditional TV and want the CBS programming so adding an online only show is both a bonus and first step in making All Access more than just CBS network programming.


I think you have been drinking too much corporate Kool-aid. Right now CBS is being paid for via something north of 90 million Pay TV subs and massive amounts of advertising. 1 or 2 million people paying for their streaming service is just add on revenue, this show isn't going to cost an significant different amount than any other show they produce that will be airing on their broadcast channels, they are simple using it to try and get more people to pay for their streaming service. If you don't pay of cable/satellite and can not get CBS via an OTA broadcast it maybe reasonable to pay for their streaming service. But for those who do pay for cable/satellite or can get a CBS station via OTA this service is 99% duplication and a rip off.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Does CBS All Access allow you to subscribe, binge-watch a particular show (say, StarTrek), and then cancel?


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess from my perspective CBS All Access is a separate product from CBS. As such they can have different programming if they chose. It's up to us as consumers if that new product is worth the price they are asking. It's also a business decision on their part if they want to try offering a program (Star Trek in this case) only via the All Access product. That decision may work out for them or it could backfire by only offering the show to such a limited audience. Some of the commenters on this thread are exercising there right as a consumer to say that while they would like to see Star Trek they will need to pass at the added cost of CBS All Access for such limited value to them. If enough consumers make that choice then CBS may need to reconsider there decision.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And there's always the ultimate DVD release, subsidized by those paying for CBS All Access.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> Does CBS All Access allow you to subscribe, binge-watch a particular show (say, StarTrek), and then cancel?


Currently, yes. But they haven't had an original series yet.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> And there's always the ultimate DVD release, subsidized by those paying for CBS All Access.


No, more likely for this crowd there's always getting the show via BT.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If CBS wanted to actually add some value to their service, they could make their shows available in 4K, and even film shows like this new Start Trek series with HDR. 

At least then you are getting a premium product.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> I think you have been drinking too much corporate Kool-aid. Right now CBS is being paid for via something north of 90 million Pay TV subs and massive amounts of advertising. 1 or 2 million people paying for their streaming service is just add on revenue, this show isn't going to cost an significant different amount than any other show they produce that will be airing on their broadcast channels, they are simple using it to try and get more people to pay for their streaming service. If you don't pay of cable/satellite and can not get CBS via an OTA broadcast it maybe reasonable to pay for their streaming service. But for those who do pay for cable/satellite or can get a CBS station via OTA this service is 99% duplication and a rip off.


So...you didn't actually read what I posted. What a revelation - if you have Cable or Satellite this is duplication. Wish I had said Access is for those who don't get Cable/Satellite... wait.. I did...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> No, more likely for this crowd there's always getting the show via BT.


Yep, but I dare not utter that phrase out loud.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> So...you didn't actually read what I posted. What a revelation - if you have Cable or Satellite this is duplication. Wish I had said Access is for those who don't get Cable/Satellite... wait.. I did...


I read what your wrote and was specifically commenting on:



tampa8 said:


> ... The sequel would never have seen the light of day if not for being carried online only. ...


You can believe what you want, but the cost of this show will not be much different than any other. This will be the 6th Star Trek TV series and they all did just fine on normal TV stations. This move is nothing more than seeing if they can get people who already have a CBS station to also pay for their streaming service. If it were just a matter of needing it on a premium station they could have put it on Show Time.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

ScottChez2 said:


> With the new Star Trek Series coming ONLY on CBS all access, I would think everyone will someday be jumping up an down saying. TIVO and CBS please add it. I need my Star Trek.


If CBS think's I'm going to pay them $6 extra per month to stream Star Trek, that's laughable. They are already cutting off most of their CBS viewers because they won't air it on CBS. I'll say it right now, it'll become one hugely pirated show like Game of Thrones. I'll say it right now, it'll still be very easy for anyone to watch for free yet be in HD, 5.1 and commerial FREE!!! What CBS hopes will happen will FAIL.

There are automated ways to just enter in a name of ANY TV program and auto download new episodes and post them up ready to watch on PLEX without having to do anything. So I could enter Star Trek Discovery, tell it I want to download the new episodes as they come out. Then not think about it again until I look and hey, there's a new Star Trek right there ready to watch, and hit PLAY!!! That easy!!!

CBS has taken their greed to a whole new level. First they want big bucks for Retransmition fee's. Something anyone with a Antenna can get for FREE already. If anything it allows more people to see their channel and get more money for commercials. So Re-transmition fee's is GREED. They force you to have a cable or satellite subscription to stream most all of their programs, and then CBS pretty much limited that to get people to pay another $6 to get content they USED to get with a cable or satellite subscription. Still forced to watch commercials. On the other end we have CW which allows ANYONE to stream any of their content. No Cable or Satellite subscription required!!! The new content is posted up pretty quickly. There's no week or longer delay. That's how it should be! You're still forced to watch commercials, but that's completely fair.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, it's going to be a heavily torrented (or usenetted) show.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

This doesn't really work for CBS if everybody binge watches, which makes me think they won't have all episodes of the new Trek available at the same time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They'll likely release it one episode a week. Although they'll most likely accumulate, so if you're patient you could wait till the end and then binge them.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> They'll likely release it one episode a week. Although they'll most likely accumulate, so if you're patient you could wait till the end and then binge them.


That's what I'd consider doing if all back episodes are available. We'll see if CBS tries to nix that viewing strategy.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> They now have a commercial free option, but it costs $4 extra bucks a month.


I am not subscribing/paying $10 a month or even $6 for CBS All Access just to watch The Good Fight - and maybe yet another Star Trek show at some future date ... CBS is just not that compelling otherwise ...
They're a TV network - Broadcast it if you think its worthwhile.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We subscribed for Big Brother OTT, but canceled immediately after it was over. In my opinion the quality of the video, via Chromecast, was not good and the production value of the show itself was really subpar compared to the one they air on TV. Not worth it at all. 

I "might" subscribe again for StarTrek if I can do it for a month after all episodes air and just binge them. Otherwise the service is not worth it at all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I "might" subscribe again for StarTrek if I can do it for a month after all episodes air and just binge them. Otherwise the service is not worth it at all.


Would be humorous to know if CBS sees the one-month subscription plan, which is openly discussed by Star Trek fans, as beneficial.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I doubt that any content will remain exclusive to CBS All Access for very long.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> I doubt that any content will remain exclusive to CBS All Access for very long.


Not with Trekkers around . . . .


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, it's going to be a heavily torrented (or usenetted) show.


Theft, 
Theft...Thieves and pirates never pay no matter what they say. Could be one cent, they still will take what isn't theirs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's going to be released on Netflix everywhere else in the world except the US, so maybe after it's had it's run on CBS AllAccess it will show up on Netflix here too.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It's going to be released on Netflix everywhere else in the world except the US, so maybe after it's had it's run on CBS AllAccess it will show up on Netflix here too.


That is what I am thinking too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It's going to be released on Netflix everywhere else in the world except the US, so maybe after it's had it's run on CBS AllAccess it will show up on Netflix here too.


Time to fire up a free 1-month trial to Netflix.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And one of those proxy services that make it look like you're in another country.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a Trekker, but CBS can byte the big one if they expect me to pay any money for a service that is exactly as their OTA except for OLD Trek episodes already aring on locals and BBC America and other OLD CBS content just to watch the new Trek series. CBS all access aint no Amazon Prime (with other benifits) or Netflix or Hulu. I'll either do without or watch them form alternative sources for free in this day of world wide web and internet as content is everywhere.


----------



## marcjm (Mar 1, 2017)

First of all, yes, it has to be led by CBS. They write the app to their specs, and if they get it wrong it's their brand on the line. CBS also stands to benefit far more then TiVo does from the app - I guarantee few will cancel their TiVo subscription due to not having CBS All Access, and since you'll probably watch something else, the ad revenue is largely unchanged.

The argument to CBS that would prompt them to develop a TiVo app has to be rooted in ad revenue. The subscription revenue is peanuts compared to the ad revenue. Star Trek watchers alone on TiVo is probably not a big incentive. Until they can launch enough shows that interest TiVo owners to boost ratings and ad revenue through the platform, it doesn't make much sense for them to do it.

Really, I'm with you. I'm only interested in their Star Trek offerings, and my connection on a train is not solid enough to make CBS AA on Android worthwhile. I would much rather watch it on my TiVo. But the business model is probably too weak for them. 

By the way Torrents are a great way to demonstrate market demand if the ads remain intact. The subscription revenue they lose is nominal. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wilhouse (Jul 14, 2003)

You can set up a free one week trial and binge watch Thee Good Fight. Then cancel until Star Trek and have another person set up another free week after all the episodes are posted.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

humbb said:


> Totally agree - I will not sub. Saw this week that CBS will be premiering a "The Good Wife" sequel ("The Good Fight") on broadcast for the first ep only on Feb 19. The rest will be streaming-only on All Access.
> We were big fans of Good Wife, but this is too much, especially for cable subs.
> Maybe if CBS rebates a good portion of my re-transmission fees ...


unless CBSowns the CBS affiliate in your area the re transmission fee is between the local broadcaster and your tv provider


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> unless CBSowns the CBS affiliate in your area the re transmission fee is between the local broadcaster and your tv provider


KPIX in San Francisco has been a CBS owned/operated station since 1995.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Please don't make an app for the tivo or tizen, I don't want these modern crap mindless shows on my tv. This is not star trek, it's stupid nonsense action for numbskulls. If I want to watch real star trek, I have it all on blue ray.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

humbb said:


> KPIX in San Francisco has been a CBS owned/operated station since 1995.


KMTV the CBS affiliate for Omaha is owned by SCRIPPS NETWORK


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> Please don't make an app for the tivo or tizen, I don't want these modern crap mindless shows on my tv. This is not star trek, it's stupid nonsense action for numbskulls. If I want to watch real star trek, I have it all on blue ray.


Yea, the money is one thing, but I'm not putting in another streaming device or watching on my PC. Put it on the TiVo or it's dead to me.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I can recite dialog from every Star Trek show and movie. There is only one way I will not watch STiscovery. That one way is CBS AllAccess. People in Canada get to watch it on Netflix?? So you have a product Americans cant get enough of so you make us pay for what should be broadcast tv? Also, I have been following production of the show-- delays, changes in leadership and cast, which I guess is normal but I am confident the show will air on good old CBS in the not too distant future. Over a million subscribers does not translate to a million Star Trek junkies. I can afford the lousy $6 but I think its a bad precedent. Are we gonna start paying for each show that is beloved? Maybe $5 for TWD on AMCgo; $7.50 for Fargo on FXwow. We always wanted a la carte programming-- not programs!!


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I despise having to pay a fee to watch one show, but I'd pay it. I actually do pay Cablevision for CBS All Access - but somehow I still don't get it and no one at CV will explain why not. Of course, I don't have any way to watch it. It requires Adobe Flash on a PC - and browsers today block Flash because it is so hackable. My TIVO can't get it, I have no available ports on my TV to add a device - and Roku will cost a lot. What I don't get is CBS spending a fortune on this show and then making it impossible for most willing people to actually see it. And before you ask, their tech support is beyond stupid and useless. Some exec at CBS should get fired. But then again, it would be nice if TIVO did CBS. Of course, it took them many years to do Amazon Prime. Really, all I expect these days out of TIVO is 1. inaccurate guides missing piles of detail or just being plain wrong. 2. Unwillingness to add apps like CBS. 3. Oddly shaped junk that seems to be their future - if you want UND you need to buy a TIVO that won't fit in a rack. It looks stupid, it is stupid. Their management is as stupid and arrogant as that at CBS!


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

Series3Sub said:


> I am a Trekker, but CBS can byte the big one if they expect me to pay any money for a service that is exactly as their OTA except for OLD Trek episodes already aring on locals and BBC America and other OLD CBS content just to watch the new Trek series. CBS all access aint no Amazon Prime (with other benifits) or Netflix or Hulu. I'll either do without or watch them form alternative sources for free in this day of world wide web and internet as content is everywhere.


 And CBS NO Access uses Adobe Flash - right, that method that browers now block and will eventually be completely dropped by Adobe. It is super hackable. Pay what you want, popular browsers generally block CBS No Access.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

pbug56 said:


> And CBS NO Access uses Adobe Flash - right, that method that browers now block and will eventually be completely dropped by Adobe. It is super hackable. Pay what you want, popular browsers generally block CBS No Access.


Guess CBS missed this: Adobe ending Flash support at the end of 2020


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> And CBS NO Access uses Adobe Flash - right, that method that browers now block and will eventually be completely dropped by Adobe. It is super hackable. Pay what you want, popular browsers generally block CBS No Access.


Chrome has probably gone the farthest toward removing Flash support but it's still available in IE and Edge on Windows 10 (built-in). I don't think IE prompts you but Edge will indicate it's blocked and give you the option to allow it once or always.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Chrome has probably gone the farthest toward removing Flash support but it's still available in IE and Edge on Windows 10 (built-in). I don't think IE prompts you but Edge will indicate it's blocked and give you the option to allow it once or always.
> 
> Scott


With IE11, you can turn it off & on at will. I leave it off unless I need it for something (like SpeedTest).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pbug56 said:


> I despise having to pay a fee to watch one show, but I'd pay it. I actually do pay Cablevision for CBS All Access - but somehow I still don't get it and no one at CV will explain why not. Of course, I don't have any way to watch it. It requires Adobe Flash on a PC - and browsers today block Flash because it is so hackable. My TIVO can't get it, I have no available ports on my TV to add a device - and Roku will cost a lot. What I don't get is CBS spending a fortune on this show and then making it impossible for most willing people to actually see it. And before you ask, their tech support is beyond stupid and useless. Some exec at CBS should get fired. But then again, it would be nice if TIVO did CBS. Of course, it took them many years to do Amazon Prime. Really, all I expect these days out of TIVO is 1. inaccurate guides missing piles of detail or just being plain wrong. 2. Unwillingness to add apps like CBS. 3. Oddly shaped junk that seems to be their future - if you want UND you need to buy a TIVO that won't fit in a rack. It looks stupid, it is stupid. Their management is as stupid and arrogant as that at CBS!


 I don' t think any cable provider has is you need to sign up separately like netflix or wwe network


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

tampa8 said:


> While I agree I would not subscribe to All Access for one show, the point is being missed of what is happening. The sequel would never have seen the light of day if not for being carried online only. CBS is preparing for exactly what Netflix and Amazon are doing. They both have popular shows now but likely none of them would have ever been produced if it had to be on traditional TV - maybe exception of Grand Tour. CBS recognizes they can produce shows that will produce revenue that wouldn't otherwise exist. I am guessing this is the first of more to come, and the only reason to air the first episode on traditional TV is to draw attention to it. In addition All Access is geared for those who do not subscribe to traditional TV and want the CBS programming so adding an online only show is both a bonus and first step in making All Access more than just CBS network programming.


In that case the first episode better be really really good or they've blown it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

One other thing. I have been first in line for...7origanal series movies,3? Next Generation movies and 3 reboots. I have paid my Star Trek dues. I would torrent it but Cox is on to me and I don't feel safe with those VPN's.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


Hope so. Probably going to be one of the most torrented shows anyway.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> One other thing. I have been first in line for...7origanal series movies,3? Next Generation movies and 3 reboots. I have paid my Star Trek dues. I would torrent it but Cox is on to me and I don't feel safe with those VPN's.


I have used Private Internet Access for years and recommend it and I absolutely would never do any torrenting without a VPN Service, get caught by the wrong bunch of sleasy lawyers and it could easily cost you a couple grand minimum. You are a lot less safe going without one.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

pbug56 said:


> I despise having to pay a fee to watch one show, but I'd pay it. I actually do pay Cablevision for CBS All Access - but somehow I still don't get it and no one at CV will explain why not. Of course, I don't have any way to watch it. It requires Adobe Flash on a PC - and browsers today block Flash because it is so hackable. My TIVO can't get it, I have no available ports on my TV to add a device - and Roku will cost a lot. What I don't get is CBS spending a fortune on this show and then making it impossible for most willing people to actually see it. And before you ask, their tech support is beyond stupid and useless. Some exec at CBS should get fired. But then again, it would be nice if TIVO did CBS. Of course, it took them many years to do Amazon Prime. Really, all I expect these days out of TIVO is 1. inaccurate guides missing piles of detail or just being plain wrong. 2. Unwillingness to add apps like CBS. 3. Oddly shaped junk that seems to be their future - if you want UND you need to buy a TIVO that won't fit in a rack. It looks stupid, it is stupid. Their management is as stupid and arrogant as that at CBS!


A low-cost solution is to buy an HDMI splitter and a Fire Tv stick.


----------



## dkenglish7 (Dec 9, 2006)

pbug56 said:


> I despise having to pay a fee to watch one show, but I'd pay it. I actually do pay Cablevision for CBS All Access - but somehow I still don't get it and no one at CV will explain why not. Of course, I don't have any way to watch it. It requires Adobe Flash on a PC - and browsers today block Flash because it is so hackable. My TIVO can't get it, I have no available ports on my TV to add a device - and Roku will cost a lot. What I don't get is CBS spending a fortune on this show and then making it impossible for most willing people to actually see it. And before you ask, their tech support is beyond stupid and useless. Some exec at CBS should get fired. But then again, it would be nice if TIVO did CBS. Of course, it took them many years to do Amazon Prime. Really, all I expect these days out of TIVO is 1. inaccurate guides missing piles of detail or just being plain wrong. 2. Unwillingness to add apps like CBS. 3. Oddly shaped junk that seems to be their future - if you want UND you need to buy a TIVO that won't fit in a rack. It looks stupid, it is stupid. Their management is as stupid and arrogant as that at CBS!


I share most of your unhappiness over this situation. But it is possible to find a "Roku Express" for less than $30, and there are no recurring fees to Roku (just to the greedsters at CBS).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> One other thing. I have been first in line for...7origanal series movies,3? Next Generation movies and 3 reboots. I have paid my Star Trek dues. I would torrent it but Cox is on to me and I don't feel safe with those VPN's.


The DVDs will hit your local library later--and the Federation won't have changed much between now and then.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> I have used Private Internet Access for years and recommend it and I absolutely would never do any torrenting without a VPN Service, get caught by the wrong bunch of sleasy lawyers and it could easily cost you a couple grand minimum. You are a lot less safe going without one.


I have been warned, then got the service turned off. No fines but I do not torrent. Not video anyway. They don't seem to care about 70's rock .


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


Wishful thinking but not gonna happen.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have been warned, then got the service turned off. No fines but I do not torrent. Not video anyway. They don't seem to care about 70's rock .


If you got warned and then had service turned off, somebody, likely the copyright holder or their representative, cares. And you don't get fined, you get sued and if and when you get tagged by the wrong people, sleasy attorney's who supena your information from your ISP's and you will get notice of a suit filed against you. Their goal is not to go to court, but to help you realize that settling with them for about $2500 or so, is a really cheap way to get off the hook, they almost always win. But I can tell that you are too too smart for someone as silly as me. 
BTW many security experts recommend using a VPN when traveling and using various Wifi hotspots as a sound way to protect your privacy, your money, and your peace of mind, but again, you are way way too smart for me.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


CBS has reported they recover the cost of the first season already.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


Want to bet? (wagerless)


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Alien Covenant got me busted. Wasn't worth it. They had me change my network name and pw. No biggie. I have 5mini boxes so they know there are a lot of people here and that buys me some leeway.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


CBS All Access is the only way to view "The Good Fight" (their follow-up series/sequel to "The Good Wife") which has been renewed for a 2nd season. I think the execs are seeing success with one niche show and assume they'll see success with another niche show. The sci-fi genre might be a smaller audience than melodrama, but the fans are probably more loyal -- and are more in the desired demographic of young and willing to pay for their fandom.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Now if I did not have Netflix,Star Trek Discovery would be a reason to get Netflix. Star trek as well as the entire Netflix catalog?? That is a great deal. Especially the 4k Netflix. SOTA sci Fi? I am in. Is CBS all access 4k??does anyone know?


----------



## Drew Jensen (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm OK to pay for CBS All Access subscription, but I prefer to watch on my TV. Perhaps if a substantial number of Tivo users request an app, CBS may implement one. Here is the contact form:
CBS All Access Support


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Drew Jensen said:


> I'm OK to pay for CBS All Access subscription, but I prefer to watch on my TV. Perhaps if a substantial number of Tivo users request an app, CBS may implement one. Here is the contact form:
> CBS All Access Support


To watch on your TV, get a Roku. Or an Amazon Fire TV. Or an Apple TV. Or a game console.

I'm serious.

If I'm remembering the numbers correctly, Roku has 37% of the market and climbing, FireTV has 24% of the market and may be climbing, AppleTV has 15% and shrinking. If I remember correctly.

I tried to find out the TiVo market share, but all google displays is TiVo stock share price. Seems no one is reporting on TiVo market share.

Anyway, Roku boxes are very reasonably priced, you can get them most anywhere, and set them up without delay.

I, too, would prefer to watch Discovery via TiVo, but I don't think it is to be. Plus I've found that the TiVo-based streaming apps I've used are awful (Netflx and Hulu.) I usually use my PS3 for Netflix and Hulu, as their apps work so much better.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I wouldn't hold my breath on TiVo getting a CBSAA app anytime soon, there just isn't a large enough user base to bother with.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

A technical comment on CBS all access. The audio levels suck. There doesn't seem to be any control over audio levels between program content and commercial content. It's all over the place..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KDeFlane said:


> CBS All Access is the only way to view "The Good Fight" (their follow-up series/sequel to "The Good Wife") which has been renewed for a 2nd season.


Until it comes out on DVD and is available for free at one's local library.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought I might have to look into how to subscribe and view CBS All Access, but after seeing the lousy premiere of the Star Trek series no need anymore.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

MScottC said:


> A technical comment on CBS all access. The audio levels suck. There doesn't seem to be any control over audio levels between program content and commercial content. It's all over the place..


 Ya mean you have to pay for that crap, and it still has commercials? NOT for me!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wtkflhn said:


> Ya mean you have to pay for that crap, and it still has commercials? NOT for me!


Well, you have 2 options there: pay for it _with_ commercials; or pay _more_ for it _without_ commercials.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

pbug56 said:


> I despise having to pay a fee to watch one show, but I'd pay it. I actually do pay Cablevision for CBS All Access - but somehow I still don't get it and no one at CV will explain why not. Of course, I don't have any way to watch it. It requires Adobe Flash on a PC - and browsers today block Flash because it is so hackable. My TIVO can't get it, I have no available ports on my TV to add a device - and Roku will cost a lot. What I don't get is CBS spending a fortune on this show and then making it impossible for most willing people to actually see it. And before you ask, their tech support is beyond stupid and useless. Some exec at CBS should get fired. But then again, it would be nice if TIVO did CBS. Of course, it took them many years to do Amazon Prime. Really, all I expect these days out of TIVO is 1. inaccurate guides missing piles of detail or just being plain wrong. 2. Unwillingness to add apps like CBS. 3. Oddly shaped junk that seems to be their future - if you want UND you need to buy a TIVO that won't fit in a rack. It looks stupid, it is stupid. Their management is as stupid and arrogant as that at CBS!


So I went out and bought a Fire Stick. It works, though I needed a HDMI A/B switch due to my port shortage. The CBS app on it is painful to use, at best buggy, at worst just badly written, but patience helps. And it is nice to be able to watch things we've missed that Cablevision On Demand doesn't carry. But I still don't get why TIVO doesn't make it available.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

MScottC said:


> A technical comment on CBS all access. The audio levels suck. There doesn't seem to be any control over audio levels between program content and commercial content. It's all over the place..


 That's most streaming services that have commercials, and most OTT live tv services also. Hulu,FX now, History, the list go on and on. Hulu has been improving.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pbug56 said:


> But I still don't get why TIVO doesn't make it available.


The problem is, it isn't up to TiVo. TiVo can say No to an App, but they can not make a streaming service provide one. Remember no one, including TiVo, can just make an app for a streaming service, they all come from the content providers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> The problem is, it isn't up to TiVo. TiVo can say No to an App, but they can not make a streaming service provide one. Remember no one, including TiVo, can just make an app for a streaming service, they all come from the content providers.


But, of course, TiVo can work with developers; and help encourage it, and make it beneficial/attractive.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot
Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> But, of course, TiVo can work with developers; and help encourage it, and make it beneficial/attractive.


The only way TiVo could make it attractive, is if developing an app for Tivo made the streaming company more money, given TiVo's small user base and how many of us have other streaming devices anyways not sure they would get too many more subs. But it would be nice, just I don't expect much.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Drew Jensen said:


> I'm OK to pay for CBS All Access subscription, but I prefer to watch on my TV. Perhaps if a substantial number of Tivo users request an app, CBS may implement one. Here is the contact form:
> CBS All Access Support


My Roku and FireTv both have the CBS All access app. I need to check more of my devices to see which one have it. I think my Sony UHD TV might have it also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Thom said:


> To watch on your TV, get a Roku. Or an Amazon Fire TV. Or an Apple TV. Or a game console.
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> ...


The TiVo streaming market share is probably too low to even bother mentioning. UNder 1%.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wtkflhn said:


> Ya mean you have to pay for that crap, and it still has commercials? NOT for me!


No commercials here. I've watched the first two episode of Discovery and the first three episodes of The Good Fight this week on CBS All Access. I've seen no commercials and no promos.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wtkflhn said:


> Ya mean you have to pay for that crap, and it still has commercials? NOT for me!


Umm, apparently plenty of people pay for the regular Hulu, and it "still has commercials".

Also, to bring up the other example most people use -- you're paying for cable or satellite, and it "still has commercials".

(Unfortunately, the streaming services have _forced_ commercials, at least in their lower priced versions, except Netflix. Though at least Hulu & CBS All Access [neither of which I subscribe to at the moment] also have higher priced commercial free/very limited commercials for a few contractually required shows versions..)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot
> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot


I went and peeked. It is getting pirated a lot.

But it's also getting creamed by Rick and Morty. WTF?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> The TiVo streaming market share is probably too low to even bother mentioning. UNder 1%.


Bull. I keep reading this, it's not true. Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Pandora, Youtube, HBO Go, Plex, Xfinity, all 'wasted' their time and money on developing apps on TiVo. Amazon even beta tested their first on-demand offering on TiVo.

It could easily be the opposite- CBS All Access market share is to low to even bother with. If the big guys developed their apps early on on TiVo, why would the conclusion be that CBS All Access doesn't need podunk little TiVo?

I would argue a TiVo is more prevelent in a living room type setting than a Roku is. And TiVo users are premium subscribers already paying a monthly fee, which is the market CBS is after. TiVo has 7.5 Million active paying subscribers. Roku has sold 20 million devices but nobody knows how many of those are active, easily half. TiVo isn't insignificant.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Bull. I keep reading this, it's not true. Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Pandora, Youtube, HBO Go, Plex, Xfinity, all 'wasted' their time and money on developing apps on TiVo. Amazon even beta tested their first on-demand offering on TiVo.
> 
> It could easily be the opposite- CBS All Access market share is to low to even bother with. If the big guys developed their apps early on on TiVo, why would the conclusion be that CBS All Access doesn't need podunk little TiVo?
> 
> I would argue a TiVo is more prevelent in a living room type setting than a Roku is. And TiVo users are premium subscribers already paying a monthly fee, which is the market CBS is after. TiVo has 7.5 Million active paying subscribers. Roku has sold 20 million devices but nobody knows how many of those are active, easily half. TiVo isn't insignificant.


The 7.5 million number includes cable company owned TiVo subs and households like mine with more than one active TiVo count more than once. The actually number of stand alone TiVos is something around 1 million and who know how many households that translates into but something much less than 1 million.

For the cable owned TiVos the cable company dictates which apps are allowed, a CBS All Access option might or might not be allowed by various cable companies. These facts are why many of use never expect the OTT cable replacement streaming services to ever be on TiVo as 100% of the cable owned TIVos would block them.

In the end TiVo has said they would work with any streaming service, so just compare which platforms have more streaming options and get updated faster and you have your answer on where the various streaming services are seeing customers coming from. Unfortunately it clearly isn't TiVo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The 7.5 million number includes cable subs and house holds like mine with more than one active TiVo count more than once. The actually number of stand alone TiVos is something around 1 million and who know how many house holds that translates into but something much less than 1 million.
> 
> Regarding the cable owned TiVos they dictate what apps are allowed, a CBS All Access option might or might not be allowed by various cable companies. These facts is why many of use never expect the OTT cable replacement streaming services to ever be on TiVo as 100% of the cable owned TIVos would block them.
> 
> In the end TiVo has said they would work with any streaming service, so just compare which platforms have more streaming options and get updated faster and you have your answer on where the various streaming services are seeing customers coming from. Unfortunately it clearly isn't TiVo.


Almost all TiVo's are standalone. ComcastTiVo disappears before it even launched, and the DirecTV product is a joke. I've never heard of a cable company leasing an actual cablecard tivo, but if that's a thing I can't imagine TiVo stripping off all of the apps?

I'm not sure on how 7.5 Million TiVo's goes down to less than 1, I'll need to see a cite on that. And I don't care if people have more than 1 TiVo, the Roku count is counting people who have more than one Roku and the ones who got one for free from Dish Network and it's sitting in a drawyer, so what?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> I've never heard of a cable company leasing an actual cablecard tivo


Not commenting on anything else in your post, just what is quoted.
TiVo T6 - RCN + TiVo


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Almost all TiVo's are standalone. ComcastTiVo disappears before it even launched, and the DirecTV product is a joke. I've never heard of a cable company leasing an actual cablecard tivo, but if that's a thing I can't imagine TiVo stripping off all of the apps?
> 
> I'm not sure on how 7.5 Million TiVo's goes down to less than 1, I'll need to see a cite on that. And I don't care if people have more than 1 TiVo, the Roku count is counting people who have more than one Roku and the ones who got one for free from Dish Network and it's sitting in a drawyer, so what?


ROku has sold more than 20 million devices. And they currently have around 38% of the streaming market.

And yes, cable companies rent TiVos to their customers. And some restrict the apps they can use.

I know RCN is one cable company in my area that rents TiVos to their customers.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Almost all TiVo's are standalone. ComcastTiVo disappears before it even launched, and the DirecTV product is a joke. I've never heard of a cable company leasing an actual cablecard tivo, but if that's a thing I can't imagine TiVo stripping off all of the apps?


?? Are you kidding me? TiVo provides the DVRs and/or DVR software for lots of cable companies both inside and outside the US, until Rovi bought them it was the major portion of their business. They started doing so with the Premiere 4 and continued on with the Roamio plus and is part of the reason the boxes are cable only. The last time someone posted the numbers from a quarterly report, the cable company owned subs/TiVos exceed 5 million and was growing, while the TiVo owned subs (stand alone TiVos) was around 1 million and shrinking. And I believe that didn't include TiVo powered DVRs owned by foreign cable companies like VirginMedia in the UK or the Spanish company where the upcoming UI was being shown.

All that said it is also pretty clear that TiVo is moving out of the business of selling cable companies DVRs directly and moving to just providing the software for other cable STB/DVR manufactures.



Adam1115 said:


> I'm not sure on how 7.5 Million TiVo's goes down to less than 1, I'll need to see a cite on that. And I don't care if people have more than 1 TiVo, the Roku count is counting people who have more than one Roku and the ones who got one for free from Dish Network and it's sitting in a drawyer, so what?


Yes apps on cable company owned TiVos are controlled by the cable company, and some of the US cable companies using TiVos already restrict some apps.

The streaming services know exactly which platforms their users are accessing their services from. There is no mystery on their part. They develop and upgrade apps from where they get users. The fact that TiVo is no longer first, second, or even third for updated apps, or new providers tells us all we need to know about the numbers. You can believe what you want but unless you think all the streaming companies are just not building apps for TiVo's platform because they are idiots, the logical conclusion is TiVo's platform apparently does not matter much to them financially.

And If you would like to see what the numbers the media has for various streaming Platforms you can check out articles like this one:Roku beats Google, Amazon and Apple with streaming users They don't even bother to list TiVo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Not commenting on anything else in your post, just what is quoted.
> TiVo T6 - RCN + TiVo


Thank you but my googleing shows the RCN T6 supports all of the normal TiVo streaming apps.



aaronwt said:


> ROku has sold more than 20 million devices. And they currently have around 38% of the streaming market.
> 
> And yes, cable companies rent TiVos to their customers. And some restrict the apps they can use.
> 
> I know RCN is one cable company in my area that rents TiVos to their customers.


Again, Roku sold 20 million but we have no idea how many are in use. I've thrown away several that can't support functions like Netflix profiles. I've gotten them free with Sling TV. It's hard to compare a $40 box that requires no subscription with a several hundred dollar DVR with a subscription model. People have bought them just to try them out.



atmuscarella said:


> Yes apps on cable company owned TiVos are controlled by the cable company, and some of the US cable companies using TiVos already restrict some apps.


I believe most do not block the streaming apps on leased TiVo DVRs. Correct me if I'm wrong.



atmuscarella said:


> The streaming services know exactly which platforms their users are accessing their services from. There is no mystery on their part. They develop and upgrade apps from where they get users. The fact that TiVo is no longer first, second, or even third for updated apps, or new providers tells us all we need to know about the numbers. You can believe what you want but unless you think all the streaming companies are just not building apps for TiVo's platform because they are idiots, the logical conclusion is TiVo's platform apparently does not matter much to them financially.


So fine, TiVo sucks. Tell me why Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Pandora, Youtube, HBO Go, Plex, Xfinity, all 'wasted' their time and money on developing apps on TiVo. Amazon even beta tested their first on-demand offering on TiVo.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> *I've never heard of a cable company leasing an actual cablecard tivo*





sfhub said:


> *Not commenting on anything else in your post*, just what is quoted.
> TiVo T6 - RCN + TiVo





Adam1115 said:


> Thank you but my googleing shows the RCN T6 supports all of the normal TiVo streaming apps.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> Thank you but my googleing shows the RCN T6 supports all of the normal TiVo streaming apps.
> 
> Again, Roku sold 20 million but we have no idea how many are in use. I've thrown away several that can't support functions like Netflix profiles. I've gotten them free with Sling TV. It's hard to compare a $40 box that requires no subscription with a several hundred dollar DVR with a subscription model. People have bought them just to try them out.
> 
> ...


Do these companies STILL develop and update their apps for TiVo, or are their apps languishing from neglect on the TiVo platform?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> I believe most do not block the streaming apps on leased TiVo DVRs. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I have no idea which companies block which apps, just remember past posts when someone wondered why they didn't have certain apps, and it ended up being a leased TiVo where the app was blocked.



Adam1115 said:


> So fine, TiVo sucks. Tell me why Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Pandora, Youtube, HBO Go, Plex, Xfinity, all 'wasted' their time and money on developing apps on TiVo. Amazon even beta tested their first on-demand offering on TiVo.


If TiVo is a major player in the streaming app world or not has nothing to do with my opinion of TiVo, it simple has to do with the reality of what I see in the streaming device world via the news media etc.

If a device like a Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Fire TV, or someone's smart TV, etc. meets someone's needs there is zero reason to pay extra for a TiVo DVR even if it had exactly the same apps as those other devices. In the end, because of the cost of TIVos, regardless of any other features TiVos have, people only are buying one because they want to replace their cable companies DVR or they want an OTA DVR. TiVo could have chosen to release a TiVo Mini type device that was also a stand alone product to complete in the streaming only box world but they decided not to. They tied streaming to a DVR and unfortunately TiVos and stand alone DVRs in general are niche products any way you want to look at it.

By the way I have 6 lifetimed TiVos (OK I only use the Bolt and base Roamio regularly) so I don't think TiVos suck and in fact I have a pretty high opinion of them - but then I want OTA DVRs and my Roku Premiere+, which I also like, simple isn't a DVR.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot
> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot


Duh.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot
> Star Trek: Discovery is getting pirated a lot


Yeah, probably not a great move to make a show targeted at the techie demographic the flagship program for your restricted access service -- unless it's a trap!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, probably not a great move to make a show targeted at the techie demographic the flagship program for your restricted access service -- unless it's a trap!


Wrong sci fi Series.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> So fine, TiVo sucks. Tell me why Hulu, Amazon, Vudu, Pandora, Youtube, HBO Go, Plex, Xfinity, all 'wasted' their time and money on developing apps on TiVo. Amazon even beta tested their first on-demand offering on TiVo.


Do we know for sure who paid for what? Is it possible Tivo paid for some of those apps to be developed? Happens in other eco systems.

I have no idea. I have a pair of Premiers and their streaming is so bad I NEVER use it. So I never really paid attention to what apps Tivo has and who provided them.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dont forget about the Cox app also. That RCN box looked like it had the new operating system and the ad said it had a Facebook app?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Adam1115 said:


> Thank you but my googleing shows the RCN T6 supports all of the normal TiVo streaming apps.





atmuscarella said:


> I have no idea which companies block which apps, just remember past posts when someone wondered why they didn't have certain apps, and it ended up being a leased TiVo where the app was blocked.


I'm pretty sure that the Amazon Video and Hulu apps are often not supported by cable operators on the TiVo units they provide. (I couldn't find references to either app on the TiVo pages at cable companies RCN or Broadband Atlantic, even though their webpages mentioned Netflix, YouTube, Pandora and other less popular apps.) Makes sense, given that Amazon competes with the cable company's own VOD rental business. And both Amazon and Hulu provide alternative ways for cable subscribers to buy premium subscriptions (e.g. Showtime). And since Hulu offers next-day on-demand access to most current primetime network shows, I can see how cable companies may view it as a "gateway drug" to cord-cutting and therefore a service best kept off their boxes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Amazon Video and Hulu apps are often not supported by cable operators on the TiVo units they provide. (I couldn't find references to either app on the TiVo pages at cable companies RCN or Broadband Atlantic, even though their webpages mentioned Netflix, YouTube, Pandora and other less popular apps.) Makes sense, given that Amazon competes with the cable company's own VOD rental business. And both Amazon and Hulu provide alternative ways for cable subscribers to buy premium subscriptions (e.g. Showtime). And since Hulu offers next-day on-demand access to most current primetime network shows, I can see how cable companies may view it as a "gateway drug" to cord-cutting and therefore a service best kept off their boxes.


Applications listed as available on RCN Premiere (no Amazon, Hulu or Netflix)

Frequently Asked Questions About TiVo - RCN + TiVo


RCN On Demand - Over 10,000 hours of programming

You Tube - Access to the world's largest video sharing website

One True Media - Share home movies with friends and family

Music Choice - Music videos and interviews

Spotify or Pandora® - Create custom Internet music stations

Photo bucket - View photos and slideshows

AOL ON - Stay current with the best HD videos from entertainment, technology, news and culture

Games such as Blackjack, Boombrick, GeoQuiz, Puzzle, Memory Game and more!

Stream music and photos from any home network and the web

Schedule recordings online or with any device -phone, tablet or PC

FREE TiVo® App for iPad, iPhone, and Android phones and tablets (including Kindle Fire) lets you search, browse, discover and share without ever interrupting what you're watching

Atlantic Broadband lists more options including Netflix but no Amazon or Hulu as noted.

Tivo Support | Atlantic Broadband

With TiVo Service from Atlantic Broadband you can access Apps from Netflix, YouTube, Pandora, Spotify, HuffPost, HSN, iHeartRadio, Plex, Yahoo! Screen, Moviefone, TechCrunch, AOL On, and Web Video Hotlist.

Today we do not support Hulu or Amazon Instant Video on TiVo Service from Atlantic Broadband. Keep checking back every few months for updates. When things change we will let you know!

I agree that most MSO's are going to block access to Amazon and Hulu to direct people to their own On-demand services. It is interesting that Comcast has recently added Netflix access to their DVR though.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RCN is just one example. There are many other cable companies that uses TiVo. But they are also typically small companies. In Europe though there are millions in use from the cable companies. It's been where most of TiVos growth has been.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> I agree that most MSO's are going to block access to Amazon and Hulu to direct people to their own On-demand services. It is interesting that Comcast has recently added Netflix access to their DVR though.


Yeah, Netflix is interesting. A few years ago, cable/traditional pay TV did see them as a threat. But it seems like the industry is making peace with Netflix these days, or at least conceding that it's too popular to ignore. DISH began the trend by adding Netflix to their Hopper DVRs (and offering a free one-year subscription as a bonus for new subs). Now Comcast has integrated Netflix (to an extent) into their X1 platform. In a lot of ways, Netflix is evolving into a direct competitor to HBO, Showtime and Starz, premium a la carte offerings that began on cable. I assume that Netflix gives some kind of compensation to cable/satellite providers when their customers sign up for Netflix through their boxes (although I doubt the cut is as good as what the traditional premium services offer them). I read somewhere a Comcast (I think) leader saying they see the value in their platform as offering a unified way for customers to access all their video entertainment. Given Netflix's popularity, they simply had to include them, given that philosophy. (X1 recently added YouTube, BTW.)

P.S. Although the text you quoted from RCN didn't reference Netflix, this page does. I tend to think that any American MSO that offers TiVo boxes also supports Netflix on those boxes.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I stand corrected, thanks.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Comcast has been mentioned a couple of times, but their actions haven't been completely altruistic towards their customers or their competitors. They developed the Comcast on demand app basically to placate TiVo who was arming up to both sue them and also lobby the FCC heavily at a time that the FCC was sympathetic to TiVo and not the cable companies. Similarly, Comcast has added Netflix to X1 not necessarily because they don't see it as a threat, but to placate net neutrality advocates (Comcast is the largest or second largest ISP in the country)


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> This whole thing will fail and Star Trek Discovery will be OTA in January.


nope. Renewed. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922455306487173120


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Wrong sci fi Series.


It was a trap.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, probably not a great move to make a show targeted at the techie demographic the flagship program for your restricted access service -- unless it's a trap!


 A lot of trekkies ain't that techie.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Has 1 to 2 good episodes so far but not good enough so far.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So will Star Trek go to CBS/Hulu/Netflix and some point after the season is over?


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

No all Star Trek Series are on CBS ALL Access


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

EWiser said:


> No all Star Trek Series are on CBS ALL Access
> Dropbox - Video Oct 24, 2 41 16 PM.mp4


That doesn't answer the question. All Star Trek series excluding Discovery are currently also available via Netflix.

The question is whether Discovery will ever be made available outside of CBS All Access.

A followup might be ... Will CBS be pulling access to other Star Trek series and making them exclusive to CBS All Access, as well?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And likewise, issuing out on DVD at some (not Star-Trek-distant) point?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> The question is whether Discovery will ever be made available outside of CBS All Access.


Yes, exactly. I can wait, but am curious if they have plans to either broadcast it on CBS at some point or on netflix. I would expect, for example, them to do this with Season 1 right before Season 2 comes out to get more people 'hooked' who haven't seen it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

EWiser said:


> No all Star Trek Series are on CBS ALL Access


And all Star Trek series are also on Netflix. Except for Discovery here in the US.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> That doesn't answer the question. All Star Trek series excluding Discovery are currently also available via Netflix.
> 
> The question is whether Discovery will ever be made available outside of CBS All Access.
> 
> A followup might be ... Will CBS be pulling access to other Star Trek series and making them exclusive to CBS All Access, as well?


Maybe at some point. But Netflix signed a big deal with CBS giving them rights to stream all the Star Trek Series.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Maybe at some point. But Netflix signed a big deal with CBS giving them rights to stream all the Star Trek Series.


What does that deal have to do with CBS broadcasting Star Trek on their own network or allowing Netflix to stream it like they already do?

And why would CBS need permission from Netflix to stream a show they already own?


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldn’t look for it to be out in any form but all access. The distribution of tv shows is changing. CBS didn’t want to go world wide as they have distribution deals all over the world with lots of different sources. Netflix had a world wide distribution set up so it was easy for CBS to use them. The contract for Netflix to have. Star Trek I am sure has a time limit. Disney is pulling all content from Netflix for their new service An I am sure Star Wars will be a big part of that new streaming service.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> What does that deal have to do with CBS broadcasting Star Trek on their own network or allowing Netflix to stream it like they already do?
> 
> And why would CBS need permission from Netflix to stream a show they already own?


The question was whether Discovery would be made available outside All Access. And it is. Netflix signed a deal in 2016 allowing them to stream all Star Trek shows globally.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> The question was whether Discovery would be made available outside All Access. And it is. Netflix signed a deal in 2016 allowing them to stream all Star Trek shows globally.


Oh, that's right. Discovery is available via Netflix OUTSIDE the US.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

I wonder how many people will cancel CBS All Access once the last episode of Discovery airs. I watched episode 1 on air then episode 2 on a free trial of All Access then cancelled. The show didn't keep my interest. I love the other Star Trek series but this one is just much of a departure from the Star Trek world I love. Just didn't do it for me. Some do like it though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wbrightfl said:


> I wonder how many people will cancel CBS All Access once the last episode of Discovery airs. I watched episode 1 on air then episode 2 on a free trial of All Access then cancelled. The show didn't keep my interest. I love the other Star Trek series but this one is just much of a departure from the Star Trek world I love. Just didn't do it for me. Some do like it though.


I will cancel. And then resubscribe for the second half of season. As well as Season 2 for The Good Fight. No point in me paying for the subscription if they have nothing else I want to watch.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Oh, that's right. Discovery is available via Netflix OUTSIDE the US.


Thanks- that is clearly what I was looking for. I know my profile says I'm in the US, but as you correctly identified despite me secretly leaving this critical detail out is that my family is moving to Ukraine and I was looking for Star Trek options.

Many would have realized I was obviously referring to it being available in the country I actually live in, but I appreciate you going the extra mile and realizing what I was really asking.

:/


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> Yes, exactly. I can wait, but am curious if they have plans to either broadcast it on CBS at some point or on netflix. I would expect, for example, them to do this with Season 1 right before Season 2 comes out to get more people 'hooked' who haven't seen it.


I wouldn't expect it and you gave the reason in your post "I can wait". There is a group of people who are interested in discovery but would be fine waiting 6, 9, 12 months for it to show up on <insert service of their choice>. Once you do that once you have to do that for all future seasons and you will lose subscribers on CBSAA for people who are like "oh.. it will be on netflix in 6 months. I'll cancel CBSAA and wait for that next season". It would canibilize what CBS wants to do in getting new CBSAA subscribers. You don't see netflix shows on amazon or amazon shows on hulu and I don't expect you'll see a CBSAA show on any of these either.

That being said, I do expect we'll see it on places where you pay per episode (likely at a cost more then what CBSAA would have been) like we currently see Good Fight on Vudu. However, discovey on another subscritption service I don't see likely at all. In the US it is a CBSAA exclusive and will likely remain that way.

As for the other star trek series, i think I read somehwhere that current deals expire in 2019 so I would expect when those deals expire they won't be renewed in the US (or any country with CBSAA) and all the old episodes will only be CBSAA.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I extensively agree with Krandor's post. 

I will say it again, people just need to SAY NO to this. I don't care how good a show is, if this formula works for CBS, it pretty much means ever studio/Network group will move in this direction.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> I extensively agree with Krandor's post.
> 
> I will say it again, people just need to SAY NO to this. I don't care how good a show is, if this formula works for CBS, it pretty much means ever studio/Network group will move in this direction.


That is going to happen regardless. Shoot WB has a streaming service just for stargate.

Linear TV is on the way out and the content providers don't want to be compltely at the mercy of netflix/amazon/hulu especially when some of those like netflix are really stingy in the information they give the content providers and are going to want additional options.

Eventually we will get some type of bundling and market consolidation but that is down the road a few years.

My biggest issue is trying to figure out what service has specific shows. That is the big piece missing right now is some kind of unified guide.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

There are something like 5,000 channels on TV. Imagine if each one had it's own streaming service!  I don't mind paying for Netflix and Hulu. It would take a lot more than one good (maybe) show for me to get a 3rd (or more).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Krandor said:


> That is going to happen regardless. Shoot WB has a streaming service just for stargate.


It is only going to happen because people are foolish enough to let it. If people didn't buy in it would die tomorrow.



Krandor said:


> Linear TV is on the way out and the content providers don't want to be compltely at the mercy of netflix/amazon/hulu especially when some of those like netflix are really stingy in the information they give the content providers and are going to want additional options.


Killing of linear TV is in the studios/Network group's best interests, it is the first step in getting rid of the middle men (cable providers, OTA broadcasters, & services like Netflix are all middle men), with Services like CBS ALL Access you have no middle men, I don't think this is actually in our (the consumers) best interest.



Krandor said:


> Eventually we will get some type of bundling and market consolidation but that is down the road a few years.


We all ready had that it is called cable TV or a service like Netflix before they got into video production. We are going in the opposite direction, where we the consumers have to deal with each studio/Network group/video producer separately.



Krandor said:


> My biggest issue is trying to figure out what service has specific shows. That is the big piece missing right now is some kind of unified guide.


That and having to sign up for dozens of different services over time, especially when they start requiring full year sign ups which will come when they have reduced our options for obtaining the content enough.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Thanks- that is clearly what I was looking for. I know my profile says I'm in the US, but as you correctly identified despite me secretly leaving this critical detail out is that my family is moving to Ukraine and I was looking for Star Trek options.
> 
> Many would have realized I was obviously referring to it being available in the country I actually live in, but I appreciate you going the extra mile and realizing what I was really asking.


Dude, what's with the attitude? My response wasn't directed at you.

Good luck. Really.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

> Killing of linear TV is in the studios/Network group's best interests, it is the first step in getting rid of the middle men (cable providers, OTA broadcasters, & services like Netflix are all middle men), with Services like CBS ALL Access you have no middle men, I don't think this is actually in our (the consumers) best interest.


I would make a counter point that having all the VOD content coming just from 2-3 different services isn't in the consumers best interest either because they gets us back to a near-monopoly type situation like we had with cable where they could charge basically whatever they wanted.

There is a point where there are too many services but there is also a point where there are too few. Competition is a very good thing. I'm not sure where the right number is - it certainly isn't 100, but I don't think 2-3 is the right number either.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Dude, what's with the attitude? My response wasn't directed at you.
> 
> Good luck. Really.


Sorry I quoted the wrong person, my response was directed at this-



aaronwt said:


> The question was whether Discovery would be made available outside All Access. And it is. Netflix signed a deal in 2016 allowing them to stream all Star Trek shows globally.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I have AA, but it’s not just for Discovery. Unfortunately, I don’t have access to a CBS affiliate currently. I use it for new episodes of Big Bang Theory, Madam Secretary, Blue Bloods and a few others. I get them, usually same day and within a few hours of air time, without commercials. Plus, they have a decent back catalogue that I can choose from. 
The fact that I get Star Trek is just a bonus.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Krandor said:


> I would make a counter point that having all the VOD content coming just from 2-3 different services isn't in the consumers best interest either because they gets us back to a near-monopoly type situation like we had with cable where they could charge basically whatever they wanted.
> 
> There is a point where there are too many services but there is also a point where there are too few. Competition is a very good thing. I'm not sure where the right number is - it certainly isn't 100, but I don't think 2-3 is the right number either.


I agree but what services like CBS All Access are doing is dropping the content providers to ONE not 2-3. Sure there would end up being a dozen or more services like CBS All Access, but each would be the only place to get access to their content. With CBS normal content you have access to it via OTA, your local cable provider(s), both satellite providers, several of the cable replacement live Streaming services, and various locations via VoD streaming services. This new model is you get it from one place period, which sounds like a very bad idea to me.

I would like to see more services like what Netflix was before it go into the video production business and more live streaming services that compete with cable/satellite. However I want these services to be providing content from all the video content producers, not services like CBS All Access that are limiting their content to their own and restricting that content from other delivery services.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> I agree but what services like CBS All Access are doing is dropping the content providers to ONE not 2-3.


you could use that same argument for any of the streaming services out there. Want GoT - Only HBO. Want House of Cards - only Netflix. Wan man in the castle - only amazon... etc etc



> I would like to see more services like what Netflix was before it go into the video production business and more live streaming services that compete with cable/satellite. However I want these services to be providing content from all the video content producers, not services like CBS All Access that are limiting their content to their own and restricting that content from other delivery services.


Any streaming service is going to want exclusive content that is only on their service to encourage people to get theirs. Best example of that is teh console game market. You have a lot of games that are on both PS and Xbox but each platform also has games only available on one of the other and most of the time when people decide which console they want they base that decision on that exclusive content.

I don't think there is any way you get away from content exclusive to one service.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Krandor said:


> you could use that same argument for any of the streaming services out there. Want GoT - Only HBO. Want House of Cards - only Netflix. Wan man in the castle - only amazon... etc etc
> 
> Any streaming service is going to want exclusive content that is only on their service to encourage people to get theirs. Best example of that is teh console game market. You have a lot of games that are on both PS and Xbox but each platform also has games only available on one of the other and most of the time when people decide which console they want they base that decision on that exclusive content.
> 
> I don't think there is any way you get away from content exclusive to one service.


Right now, Star Trek, excluding Discovery, is on Netflix and Hulu. IIRC, TOS and TNG are also on MeTV. With CBS, that's a whopping four choices for Trek. It would suck if you could only get Trek from one service, SG1 from a different service, BattleStar Galactica from yet a different one. And what about the various other shows you watch, each of which would require its own service. Sure, there are different shows on CBS, ABC, and NBC, but you don't have to pay extra for those. I understand your point about monopolies, but extreme fragmentation will kill TV just as dead.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

allan said:


> Right now, Star Trek, excluding Discovery, is on Netflix and Hulu. IIRC, TOS and TNG are also on MeTV. With CBS, that's a whopping four choices for Trek. It would suck if you could only get Trek from one service, SG1 from a different service, BattleStar Galactica from yet a different one. And what about the various other shows you watch, each of which would require its own service. Sure, there are different shows on CBS, ABC, and NBC, but you don't have to pay extra for those. I understand your point about monopolies, but extreme fragmentation will kill TV just as dead.


Even with cable you can have to pay more. If I want a show on FX I need a higher package then if i just want NBC,CBS,etc. Want Hoemland - another extra fee. Game of thrones - another one. The main difference is you get a lot of channels together due to bunding, but bundling is what people didn't like and wanted to go away. Well, it is.

SG1 has its own indipendant streaming service now and i suspect over time you'll see it come down from the other services.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> That doesn't answer the question. All Star Trek series excluding Discovery are currently also available via Netflix.


Also Amazon Prime. All but Discovery. Including the movies.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the idea of CBS All Access. Don't see the value myself today because CBS is part of cable and I have a Tivo.  I suspect most here are in that boat. I also don't watch much CBS as it is. 

If I really wanted to watch Star Trek I would wait until the last few episodes of the season and subscribe for a month, watch the entire season and then cancel. I would consider $6 for a season to be pretty cheap.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> Nothing wrong with the idea of CBS All Access. Don't see the value myself today because CBS is part of cable and I have a Tivo. I suspect most here are in that boat. I also don't watch much CBS as it is.
> 
> If I really wanted to watch Star Trek I would wait until the last few episodes of the season and subscribe for a month, watch the entire season and then cancel. I would consider $6 for a season to be pretty cheap.


EVen if it was free I wouldn't want that version. No way could I sit through all those commercials. Which is why I have the $10 commercial free version.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> EVen if it was free I wouldn't want that version. No way could I sit through all those commercials. Which is why I have the $10 commercial free version.


Same difference. $6 or $10. The point is the same. If all you wanted is Star Trek you only have to pay for 1 month. $10 for a season you really want to watch is reasonable as well.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Same difference. $6 or $10. The point is the same. If all you wanted is Star Trek you only have to pay for 1 month. $10 for a season you really want to watch is reasonable as well.


And I am sure there are a lot of people who will do that. I like it enough I want to watch weekly so pay my $10/month. Still comes to only about $2.50/episode which still isn't bad. I'll pay the premium to not have to wait. Others though will absolutely follow your plan.


----------



## Barnstormer (Sep 23, 2015)

Krandor said:


> There is a point where there are too many services but there is also a point where there are too few. Competition is a very good thing. I'm not sure where the right number is - it certainly isn't 100, but I don't think 2-3 is the right number either.


FWIW, I read a study a while back that claimed that at least 3 competitors were needed to have some real competition and four to get serious about competition.

By the way if you like Star Trek, check out *Star Trek Continues* on YouTube. Not a bad show for something made by a non profit outfit.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

Barnstormer said:


> FWIW, I read a study a while back that claimed that at least 3 competitors were needed to have some real competition and four to get serious about competition.
> 
> By the way if you like Star Trek, check out *Star Trek Continues* on YouTube. Not a bad show for something made by a non profit outfit.


I love continues. Make some of the people involved in it.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

From CBS 's earnings call. There will be a CBS all access international edition. So no Netflix for CBS shows in the future. 
CBS is bringing back 'The Twilight Zone' on All Access


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CBS is having some problems. NFL isn't helping. Check their stock price.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

EWiser said:


> From CBS 's earnings call. There will be a CBS all access international edition. So no Netflix for CBS shows in the future.
> CBS is bringing back 'The Twilight Zone' on All Access


Too bad--I was kinda hoping it would fail, so that CBS would actually put programming on its broadcast network.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So what's the point of CBS if all of their new shows are going to be on an app I can't watch on my TV?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> So what's the point of CBS if all of their new shows are going to be on an app I can't watch on my TV?


All I know is allot of people should be very upset about what CBS is doing:

Cable/satellite subscribers: You cable/satellite company is paying the local CBS station and you are paying them, but you don't get access to these new shows.
Cable/Satellite companies: You are paying the local CBS station but your customers don't get access to these shows and are now being encourage to use services you get nothing for and could lead to your customers leaving you.
Local CBS Station owners: You are being cut out of the loop, with CBS trying to steal your customers away, this could lead to a failure of your business.
OTA users: while we are not loosing anything directly, actions like this could help destroy OTA, which is a pretty big negative.
People who do not have access to affordable high data, high speed internet: This is the beginning of you just being Fu**ed.
People who enjoy using services like Netflix, Amazon, or Hulu, this is the beginning of the end of multi studio/network services. 
I will say it again JUST SAY NO do not reword CBS for trying to destroy the current system. Do not pay them a dime, if you have to watch these shows down load them via bit torrent. If they succeed we will all pay more for a pain in the a** miss mash AL cart system.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Worthy shows that aren't going to do Survivor level ratings, that you can put in a pay service. Or you can get mainstream shows that get ratings that take no chances. Netflix and Amazon have cast the dice, now all will follow. Welcome to TV 2017, there is no going back. The current system is already destroyed.


----------



## MediaWiz (Feb 10, 2017)

Adam1115 said:


> Any word on a CBS app for TiVo? I love my TiVo and would prefer not to buy another box just to watch Star Trek.


Yes, I feel the same!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

MediaWiz said:


> Yes, I feel the same!


 A streaming box can do so much more for you just one app, they don't have to be expensive. Your Tivos will still have plenty to do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> A streaming box can do so much more for you just one app, they don't have to be expensive. Your Tivos will still have plenty to do.


Yes streaming boxes are typically inexpensive. Unless it has Apple in the name.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Yes streaming boxes are typically inexpensive. Unless it has Apple in the name.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Or Nvida


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

What would be great is if there was a standard API and model for networks where you could purchase à la carte the OTT programs/networks/bundles you want. And TiVo Search and OnePass/Bookmarks was able to find your content OTT or OTA transparently from more than just the few integrated OnePass Apps currently avaiable.

Would be really cool if local content had an available API to be included in the mix as well. For example, an opportunity for the Plex app to be included in TiVo Search!

It is close to seamless with the current streaming integration but the proprietary apps cause what I consider unnecessary delay and remove you from the TiVo experience as you either have to Navigate in the app to find the next program or exit the app to return to MyShows then after selecting the next program start the appropriate app back up.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MighTiVo said:


> It is close to seamless with the current streaming integration but the proprietary apps cause what I consider unnecessary delay and remove you from the TiVo experience as you either have to Navigate in the app to find the next program or exit the app to return to MyShows then after selecting the next program start the appropriate app back up.


 The current integration is pretty awful because new streaming series that become available on even the popular OTT services like Netflix take sometimes MONTHS to show up in Rovi database. I can understand a day or two, but anything longer than that makes it pretty worthless IMO. Thus to me the streaming integration by TiVo has failed to live up to expectations and hype of the feature.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

And it expands...

Disney is now working on a live action Star Wars TV series, but will run it on the online platform only.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> A streaming box can do so much more for you just one app, they don't have to be expensive. Your Tivos will still have plenty to do.


It is expensive when you only need it for one service. The TiVo already does everything else, so it is just for one app. And having to switch inputs, remotes, all for one stupid app, nope.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> It is expensive when you only need it for one service. The TiVo already does everything else, so it is just for one app. And having to switch inputs, remotes, all for one stupid app, nope.


Too expensive.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> So will Star Trek go to CBS/Hulu/Netflix and some point after the season is over?


I have been a Star Trek fan since the show was born. I'll still be a Star Trek fan when I die. If it takes a decade to have access, I will still be a fan. Doesn't matter how long. I might even buy a BluRay player and the discs.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> And it expands...
> 
> Disney is now working on a live action Star Wars TV series, but will run it on the online platform only.


Like other streaming services, original content is key to getting more subscribers. And this would certainly get me to subscribe to the Disney Service. Just like Star Trek Discovery got me to subscribe to CBS All Access.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> It is expensive when you only need it for one service. The TiVo already does everything else, so it is just for one app. And having to switch inputs, remotes, all for one stupid app, nope.


With HDMI-CEC, I hit one button on the device remote, and my TV and receiver will change to the correct inputs. Which is what happens when I switch to my ROku to watch content from half a dozen streaming services I use.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> With HDMI-CEC, I hit one button on the device remote, and my TV and receiver will change to the correct inputs. Which is what happens when I switch to my ROku to watch content from half a dozen streaming services I use.


Good for you. I have no need to do all of that, only to pay $6 a month for one show with commercials.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I found when I was in EU on vacation Netflix only let me access EU content, this let me download all the current episodes of discovery to my iPad. Yay, no need to subscribe. (Don’t assume a commercial VPN will let you do the same, Netflix is too good at finding all the endpoints...)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Apparently, you can sign up for CBS All Access via Amazon now. And they have a 3 day trial.

www.amazon.com/video/cbsaacf

Watching Star Trek on my tivo!


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Apparently, you can sign up for CBS All Access via Amazon now. And they have a 3 day trial.
> 
> www.amazon.com/video/cbsaacf
> 
> Watching Star Trek on my tivo!


 Can you watch All during the 3 day free trial?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't see why not, I've already watched two.

I won't be trying it, it would cost me a lot more than $10 to watch 11 hours of TV in 3 days during the week.

I guess I should've started it on Friday. ;p


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

New TiVo Bolt Vox owner (3 days!) - I had been watching CBS All Access on my Apple TV - I assumed Tivo would have an app for that - not yet... My current CBS subscription is through CBS directly, and I now see that my Amazon Prime membership would give me access to this - but there doesn't seem to be any way to sign in a preexisting CBS subscription into Amazon. Anyone sort this out yet?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

LDBecker said:


> New TiVo Bolt Vox owner (3 days!) - I had been watching CBS All Access on my Apple TV - I assumed Tivo would have an app for that - not yet... My current CBS subscription is through CBS directly, and I now see that my Amazon Prime membership would give me access to this - but there doesn't seem to be any way to sign in a preexisting CBS subscription into Amazon. Anyone sort this out yet?


You cannot use a preexisting account, you must cancel your CBS account and then re-subcribe using Amazon. I would like to know if there is any advantage to using Amazon, better sound/picture?


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

I was just thinking of the ease of use. Before I got my TiVo, I upgraded my Apple TV to the new 4k version - then I decided to go with Tivo. Anyway, it looks really nice on the 4k ATV on my regular HD Panasonic Plasma. There IS a 4k tv on the horizon, so I want to move all electronics in that direction. I don't believe that the CBS feed is 4k, though. Not really sure how to tell. That would be a significant thing if it was. I DID submit a question on the Amazon issue to CBS - awaiting their answer, and if anything comes up I'll post back here. I am doubtful...


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Johncv said:


> You cannot use a preexisting account, you must cancel your CBS account and then re-subcribe using Amazon. I would like to know if there is any advantage to using Amazon, better sound/picture?


 Reports are some shows are 5.1 sound using CBS All Access through Amazon, picture quality on Amazon channels is usually very good. Give a spin since Amazon is on your Tivo and try it out.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Johncv said:


> You cannot use a preexisting account, you must cancel your CBS account and then re-subcribe using Amazon. I would like to know if there is any advantage to using Amazon, better sound/picture?


For me it's- it works on my TiVo.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

TiVo will never have as many stream services as Apple TV has access to. I use TiVo for network TV not streaming.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't have an Apple tv.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Wasn't talking to you


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johncv said:


> You cannot use a preexisting account, you must cancel your CBS account and then re-subcribe using Amazon. I would like to know if there is any advantage to using Amazon, better sound/picture?


No difference. It is still stereo audio. Well at least for the two shows I watch, ST: Discovery and The Good Fight. I subscribe through my ROku account. But I can still use the CBS All Access app from other devices to.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LDBecker said:


> I was just thinking of the ease of use. Before I got my TiVo, I upgraded my Apple TV to the new 4k version - then I decided to go with Tivo. Anyway, it looks really nice on the 4k ATV on my regular HD Panasonic Plasma. There IS a 4k tv on the horizon, so I want to move all electronics in that direction. I don't believe that the CBS feed is 4k, though. Not really sure how to tell. That would be a significant thing if it was. I DID submit a question on the Amazon issue to CBS - awaiting their answer, and if anything comes up I'll post back here. I am doubtful...


No 4K and no HDR either.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> No difference. It is still stereo audio. Well at least for the two shows I watch, ST: Discovery and The Good Fight. I subscribe through my ROku account. But I can still use the CBS All Access app from other devices to.


No 5.1 DD+ ?

Just simple 2 ch stereo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> Reports are some shows are 5.1 sound using CBS All Access through Amazon, picture quality on Amazon channels is usually very good. Give a spin since Amazon is on your Tivo and try it out.


Are you sure those reports aren't from when the software was borked on the FireTV. When it sent everything out in a 5.1 wrapper(Both DD or DD+ depending on what it was set for). So two channel audio was always sent in a 5.1 wrapper. With the FL and FR channels having audio. But dead channels for the center, RR, and RL. And when that happens post processing can't be properly applied.

It took a couple of months for Amazon to fix that with the 2017 FireTV. And the previous 4K FireTV had the same issue at launch. Only it took even longer for them to fix it.

I stopped using my FireTV until they fixed the issue. And the previous FireTV I sent back and then purchased another one after it was fixed.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm getting 5.1 on Amazon Channels on FireTV, Roku 3 and TiVo. The AVR identifies it as Dolby Digital + and it's working the subwoofer, center channel and both surrounds.

I remember when 5.1 was borked on FireTV. But that hasn't been an issue for at least two years. The Dragons fly overhead when I watch GoT on HBO Amazon Channels.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

CBS confirmed that if I want to watch it on Amazon, the subscription has to be through Amazon. I am surprised that a direct subscription through them wouldn't work across platforms. My initial subscription was through iTunes, and when I stopped it, my restart was direct. The CBS-sourced subscription still works on Apple TV through the app - Needless complications. 

Is the sound different on the CBS app vs Amazon?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LDBecker said:


> CBS confirmed that if I want to watch it on Amazon, the subscription has to be through Amazon. I am surprised that a direct subscription through them wouldn't work across platforms. My initial subscription was through iTunes, and when I stopped it, my restart was direct. The CBS-sourced subscription still works on Apple TV through the app - Needless complications.
> 
> Is the sound different on the CBS app vs Amazon?


I can watch CBS ALL Access from my Amazon devices. Even though I subscribed from my ROku account. I can watch All Access from all my devices that have it with that subscription from Roku.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> I'm getting 5.1 on Amazon Channels on FireTV, Roku 3 and TiVo. The AVR identifies it as Dolby Digital + and it's working the subwoofer, center channel and both surrounds.
> 
> I remember when 5.1 was borked on FireTV. But that hasn't been an issue for at least two years. The Dragons fly overhead when I watch GoT on HBO Amazon Channels.


The FireTV from 2017 was borked for a couple of months after launch last year. Which for me, is the one I use in my UHD setup.

But I also only watch two shows on CBS All Access. And only subscribe when those shows are available. And both of those have only been in DD+ 2.0 audio.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But I also only watch two shows on CBS All Access. And only subscribe when those shows are available. And both of those have only been in DD+ 2.0 audio.


We're talking about two entirely different things.

I'm talking about the *CBSAA Amazon Channel*- not the CBSAA app on FireTV. (which does only 2.0 audio) You subscribe to the CBSAA app through the Roku account and you cannot access an Amazon Channel with your CBSAA/Roku subscription.

The Amazon Channels require a Prime subscription *and* subscribing though Amazon services. And the 5.1 support on CBSAA and HBO Amazon Channels works fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> We're talking about two entirely different things.
> 
> I'm talking about the *CBSAA Amazon Channel*- not the CBSAA app on FireTV. (which does only 2.0 audio) You subscribe to the CBSAA app through the Roku account and you cannot access an Amazon Channel with your CBSAA/Roku subscription.
> 
> The Amazon Channels require a Prime subscription *and* subscribing though Amazon services. And the 5.1 support on CBSAA and HBO Amazon Channels works fine.


I'll need to take a closer look then. I've only seen one thing for CBS AA on my FireTV. And when I selected it, it asked for a login. And then I used my Roku credentials.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ok. I looked closer and saw the supposed CBS AA access streaming channel. But all it does is open up the CBS AA app on my FireTVs for Star Trek Discovery and the Good Fight.. Which just play the two shows I watch in DD+ 2.0. Just like it does from all my other devices.

What are the shows that supposedly play back in 5.1 DD+?

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Ugh. Maybe I can clear this up. I have a TiVo, AFTV stick, AFTV 4K dongle square, AppleTV and a AFTV 4K TV by Element. I subscribe to Amaxon Prime and The CBS AA Channel on Prime. First and foremost, AppleTV is smart. It only launches CBS AA Channel and not the App when I watch Discovery or After Trek by clicking that shows icon. It will however show the CBS app and the Amazon Channel as choices if you do a search for the show rather than click on the show or show episode icon. It always places the Amazon Channel choice on top because it knows that is what I use. Over on the AFTV devices, it may try to open the CBS app as has happened to me, but I uninstalled that app after frustration and it hasn't given me any trouble since. Now as far as the picture and audio quality...let me make this very clear...DON'T BOTHER WITH THE CBS APP or CBS.com. It is ghastly. I won't even delve into the myriad issues both have. The ONLY way to watch Star Trek, The Good Fight, etc. is on CBS AA Amazon Channel or Netflix (Outside the U.S.) You get Star Trek in beautiful 1080p on both (4K on Netflix back in September). Both have Dolby Digital 5.1. If you are wondering about the 4K...Star Trek Discover is shot in 2.8K and carries HDR and Dolby Vision. When you shoot something in 2.8K, there is no standard TV resolution equivalent, therefore the video must be either downconverted to 1080p or upconverted to 4K. Outside the U.S., Discovery is a Netflix Original and was presented in 4K, HDR & Dolby Vision back in September, but that only lasted a very short time. Once Americans realized they had to pay $10 to get the show whereas everyone else in the world can get it on their Netflix *and* those same people were receiving it at its maximum resolution*, it was decided that Netflix start downconverting it to 1080p, DD5.1 so we can all equally suffer.  Netflix still has the leading edge with Dolby Vision though. Hopefully next season, everyone gets on the same page and we can have it upconverted to 4K. In closing, if you haven't done so already, try CBS All-Access Channel on Amazon for the free trail. Uninstall the CBS App on your AFTV device. Sometimes AFTV can be tricky. Sometimes you will see duplicates for each episode. When this happens, that means one is theirs and the other is from the CBS App. This doesn't seem to happen on AppleTV though. I hope that long-winded explanation (and partial tirade) helps.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

*CBS All-Access can be viewed on Amazon Fire TV devices two ways:*

_CBS All-Access App (Must be installed, worst option)_
_CBS All-Access Channel (Subscribed to via Amazon - No App to Download, best option)_
*CBS All-Access can be viewed on TiVo one way:*

_Amazon app (Must have CBS All-Access Channel subscription via Amazon, only option)_


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

From what I saw it looked like most of the content was playing back the Amazon encodes. CBS Content that I could purchase separately. Which is in 1080P and DD+ 5.1.

But with the All Access channel you get access to those encodes without having to pay a fee for each item.

I have no problems with the quality from the actual CBS app. The quality is decent for what it's streaming. And it's always a rock solid stream. I watched Discovery in HDR from Netflix UK when it first premiered. But it wasn't worth the cost of having to get a VPN for me. But it certainly looked much better in HDR than SDR.

So I guess next time around I will try it from the Amazon channel. I'm scheduled to be cancelling my CBS AA subscription after the last Discovery episode this Sunday. That way my cost was only $10 for the second half of the season. Then when the Good Fight starts back up in March, I will try watching it from the Amazon channel instead. And then cancel again when that season goes off. Since the only two things I want to watch are ST: Discovery and The Good Fight.

Although I guess it would have access to Madam Secretary? If so I can watch that while I am subscribed for the Good Fight.

So is Madam Secretary available in 1080P, DD+ 5.1, and HDR?


----------



## Lou Cetrangelo (Nov 17, 2017)

brandenwan said:


> *CBS All-Access can be viewed on Amazon Fire TV devices two ways:*
> 
> _CBS All-Access App (Must be installed, worst option)_
> _CBS All-Access Channel (Subscribed to via Amazon - No App to Download, best option)_
> ...


Thanks for your post. I have a Tivo Bolt with a long range antenna pointed at NYC. The reception is great except for CBS. To make matters worse that is where all my Wife's shows are.

I have Amazon Prime and we regularly watch the prime movies on the Tivo. Are you saying I could subscribe to CBS All-Access Channel through Amazon and watch CBS on my Tivo using the Amazon app?

Thanks
Lou


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Lou Cetrangelo said:


> Thanks for your post. I have a Tivo Bolt with a long range antenna pointed at NYC. The reception is great except for CBS. To make matters worse that is where all my Wife's shows are.
> 
> I have Amazon Prime and we regularly watch the prime movies on the Tivo. Are you saying I could subscribe to CBS All-Access Channel through Amazon and watch CBS on my Tivo using the Amazon app?
> 
> ...


*YES.* Including CBS LIVE. Any show that is in the CBS All-Access catalogue will appear on Amazon just like any other show or movie does and therefore can and will appear on your TiVo via the Amazon App including CBS's live stream.


----------



## Lou Cetrangelo (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks that's great.

Lou


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't really want yet another streaming service, but may binge the eps of Discovery I haven't seen some time..

If you do it through Amazon (to have one fewer interface to go through -- even though I'd probably do it on appletv), do you have the option of the commercial free version too?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> If you do it through Amazon (to have one fewer interface to go through -- even though I'd probably do it on appletv), do you have the option of the commercial free version too?


At $10/mo, it's currently priced at the commercial-free rate. And that's the only plan offered.

From the CBS AA Amazon Channels page (link):

Live TV includes commercials, and select shows have promotional interruptions. Check live TV availability by location: www.amazon.com/channels/cbsaalivetv.​


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> At $10/mo, it's currently priced at the commercial-free rate. And that's the only plan offered.
> 
> From the CBS AA Amazon Channels page (link):
> 
> Live TV includes commercials, and select shows have promotional interruptions. Check live TV availability by location: www.amazon.com/channels/cbsaalivetv.​


So are their original shows commercial free from the Amazon channel? I have zero desire to watch any commercials.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So are their original shows commercial free from the Amazon channel? I have zero desire to watch any commercials.


Yes.


----------



## Jim Knabl (Feb 13, 2017)

eherberg said:


> That's the way all providers do it. Neither TiVo nor Roku nor Amazon nor ... etc ... write their own apps. They provide the framework and services write apps for them. CBS would have to provide the app just like all of the rest of them do.


I tried the Roku and the app was terrible. It would play for a few minutes then it will go to a "Unauthorized content" message and stop. After rebooting it would play for a few minutes again then the same thing. So I gave up and cancelled CBS All Access.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jim Knabl said:


> I tried the Roku and the app was terrible. It would play for a few minutes then it will go to a "Unauthorized content" message and stop. After rebooting it would play for a few minutes again then the same thing. So I gave up and cancelled CBS All Access.


I had zero issues watching CBS all access from my Rokus.

Although when I resubscribe later this year I will be doing it through amazon.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Star Trek animated comedy 'Lower Decks' is coming to CBS All Access


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> Star Trek animated comedy 'Lower Decks' is coming to CBS All Access


Will it be featuring Laurel and Hardy?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

They are renaming CBS AA to Paramount + in early 2021. 

Forgive me if this was mentioned here. It's old news actually - over a month old.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It appears that CBS AA has launched on the XG1V4 Xfinity boxes. Has anyone had success using your APPLE 'CREDENTIALS' to log-in/sign-in? I attempted a couple different ways and it appears that I was accepted BUT the account hinted 'GUEST' as in maybe Xfinity was treating it as a 'trial'. I was sent a secondary six-digit confirmation from Apple to use the code on my TV screen. If you've CBS AA and an X1 device give it a try. It certainly wasn't fully functioning! Live CBS took me to KWCH12. WUSA9 would have been the more likely for me.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

They have a deal out there to get a year of commercial free CBS AA for $25- by signing up for a year of Sportsline which is owned by CBS. CBS AA is perk of subcribing to Sportsline.

use the code ROLLBACK. And if you try to cancel Sportsline right away, they will offer you an extra 3 months to stay. Thereby giving you 15 months of commercial CBS AA for your $25.

I did it and it worked. I signed up for Sportsline for 1 year for $25 with the code then went to cancel, got an extra 3 month offer, accepted and last, I activated the CBS AA sub through cbs.com/sportsline.

Shamelessly stolen from slickdeals here. (The original post gave me all the details I needed.)

note: Sportsline did add some language to their signup page which says something like, 'CBS AA activation not available during promotions.' But it still worked for me. I was still able to activate a CBS AA subscription. KNock on wood.


----------

